# USB cups hplip



## Galactic_Dominator (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm trying to get an HP D1660 printer working under FreeBSD.  cups/hp-setup recognizes the printer, the kde notifications even appear to work correctly.  The problem is nothing is ever printed nor does the printer even attempt to initialize.

`hp-check` shows everything is fine including printer communication excepting a couple linux-specific items.  The cups file /var/log/cups/error_log doesn't show any errors like failing backends or anything, it seems to simply indicate everything went fine.

If I hook up the printer to a Mac, it works.

Any pointers on resolving this?

cups-base-1.4.4
hplip-3.10.9


----------



## tingo (Nov 11, 2010)

Anything interesting in /var/log/messages?


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Nov 11, 2010)

tingo said:
			
		

> Anything interesting in /var/log/messages?


Only related message is the detection of USB printer when it's plugged in.


----------



## tingo (Nov 11, 2010)

Then you probably need to figure out how to crank up the debug level in hplip and / or cups to get more debug info.
You could try to do a verbose boot of your machine - perhaps that will give you more debug output for cups / hplip. I haven't had problems with hplip in a long time, so I don't remember if that helped or not.


----------

